# **Fotos restantes de Arequipa 2007 Prt.5**



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bueno como saben en Enero hico muchos threads nuevos de Arequipa y Lima.Pero claro todas las fotos no salieron bien,aca hago un thread con las fotos que no puse porque salieron mal.Algo es algo.

Empiezo con el Aeropuerto Internacional Rodriguez Ballon,en mi opinion la entrada a la ciudad desde el aeropuerto es la mejor que he visto hasta ahora de muchas ciudades peruanas.



















Avenida en la ciudad










Av.Ejercito



















Dentro del Mall Saga Falabella










Transitada avenida Leon 13



















El otro lado de la avenida Ejercito,pegado a Cerro Colorado.



















Av.Cayma










Otro angulo del Patio del Ekeko,mi tia arequipeNa se metio en la foto.jejeje


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Arequipa sí se ve bien, aun queu igual habría algunas cosas por mejorar, pero en las fotos se ve bonito, ordenado, tranquilo, con áreas verdes, etc. Me gusta esa ciudad


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Interesantes fotos, José. Se ve bastante bien Arequipa.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que linda, extraño Arequipa:fiddle:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Como me encanta Arequipa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Buenas fotos y gracias por compartirlas Jose Perez.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Otro angulo del Patio del Ekeko,mi tia arequipeNa se metio en la foto.jejeje


Que "figuereti" la señora , :lol: 

Me gustaron tus fotos porque muestran AQP tal y como es: con sus defectos y virtudes. Buen thread


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bonita como siempre


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Que "figuereti" la señora , :lol:
> 
> Me gustaron tus fotos porque muestran AQP tal y como es: con sus defectos y virtudes. Buen thread


jajaja mi tia no se deja sacar fotos,pero al fin pude sacar una.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Que linda, extraño Arequipa:fiddle:


pensé que vivías en Arequipa.

Bueno Jose las fotos no estaban tan mal para que no las hayas puesto jaja.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Vivo en Arequipa ,pero estoy de vaciones por Lima


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda después de Lima es la más moderna.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Se ve bien arequipa, en las fotos se nota que poco a poco esta modernizando la blanca ciudad.


----------

